# Red dots and Slug guns



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone use a red dot on their slug gun? I have been thinking about putting one on my gun this year. Any suggestions on specific models?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

ULTRADOTS are the way to go, in my opinion. I have used the 1" models on a 44 mag Contender pistol, a crossbow, a Muzzleloader, and if I still hunted with a slug gun, one would be on that, also. They are quality.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yea I like red dot scopes, it is very hard to follow a running target with any scope though. I have a red dot on my crossbow but I am using open sights on my slug gun.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a tasco accudot on my slug gun and on my smoke pole, I like them because there is no maginfication just pull up put the dot on the target and down they go (well thats how its suppose to happen  )
try it out, you may like it.
Bassy


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been an open sight guy for years. I decided to try a red dot last year, and loved it. Mine is a 40mm, so it has a large field of view.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I have had success with red dots on slug guns and on shotguns. I have done well trap shooting, grouse hunting, and of course deer hunting, with red dot scopes. They are great for quick target aquisition. 

I have had three separate scopes have serious problems. One had the glass break after a shot, and was very difficult to view through. Two others had some interior mechanical malfunction, where the dot would no longer be centered in the sight picture, and I had to look through the scope at an extreme angle to even find the dot, they would no longer be capable of hitting a barn. 

Each time, the manufacturer replaced the unit at no dollar cost. But when it caused me to return home to obtain a different gun in deer season (more than once), the 'cost' became too much for me. If you use a red dot on a slug gun, carry a screwdriver to remove it when it breaks, and have the gun sighted in with open sights. My red dot's are 50 mm and I don't think they are capable of absorbing the shock of a 12 Ga. 

Good Luck


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I have used both Simmons and Accudot red dot scopes on my slug gun, and eventually ran into some type of problem. When they work right they are great, very quick. I have a couple of buddies that swear by them, but I have just had bad luck. I have since switched to a 1.5-4x nikon shotgun scope, and have never had any problems.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

IMHO Ya can't beat open sights but for that quick shot or even for the "newbie" hunter, the red dot is the way to go. I have even used one for hunting ringnecks out in Iowa.


----------

